# Plantages Keynote iPad



## Bigdidou (7 Juin 2010)

J'ai pas mal de plantages en cours de lecture de présentations Keynote pour iPad (non seulement l'appli quitte, mais le springboard se relance en mode sans échec).

Ça fait ça chez quelqu'un ?

Sinon, j'irai cherchez du côté du jailbreack et ce qui est installé...


----------

